# Izzy and friends (picture heavy!)



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Here we go, coz i love showing her off!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

you know mark is gonna get p*ssed you posting pics like that your suposed to use the paper clip


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> you know mark is gonna get p*ssed you posting pics like that your suposed to use the paper clip


LOL.

Very nice pics, ya lab has a really nice coat and ya white dog is very pretty.


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Eh?WTF is paper clip?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> you know mark is gonna get p*ssed you posting pics like that your suposed to use the paper clip


for the record ,great pics!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> you know mark is gonna get p*ssed you posting pics like that your suposed to use the paper clip


  lol great pics though


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

HandsOnPaws said:


> Eh?WTF is paper clip?


heres marks link on how to do it mate!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/5022-attaching-photos-please-read.html


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Also if anyone wants to see how i spend my days
YouTube - HandsOnPaws's Channel


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

HandsOnPaws said:


> Also if anyone wants to see how i spend my days
> YouTube - HandsOnPaws's Channel


oooo very nice vid, they look like they are having alot of fun, nice place for them to play aswell.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

HandsOnPaws said:


> Also if anyone wants to see how i spend my days
> YouTube - HandsOnPaws's Channel


great vids dogs really havong fun


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Great looking dogs


----------

